# Diverse S7-300 Komponenten



## Plan_B (18 September 2019)

Aus einer Ausserbetriebnahme habe ich diverse S7-Komponenten:

1x CPU 313C   313-5BE01-0AB0 incl. Memorycard 64kB
3x 323-1BL00-0AA0  16IN/16Out
2x 331-7KB02-0AB0  AI 2x12bit
1x 322-1BF01-0AA0  8DO
1x 6EP1333-1SL11 Sitop Power5
1x PS307  24V/10A
1x CPU 315-2DP 315-2AF01-0AB0
1x 332-5HD01-0AB0
1x 332-5HB01-0AB0
1x 350-1AH03-0AE0

Ich mache keine Vorgaben. Einzeln oder zusammen. Versand geht zu Lasten des Käufers. Keine Gewährleistung. Privatverkauf.
Gebote per PN oder hier im Fred.
Ist nicht eilig bei mir.

Alle Komponenten waren in Industriemaschinen verbaut. Bis zur Außerbetriebnahme gab es keine Beanstandungen. Ob ich die Komponenten nochmals anteste können wir verhandeln, würde sich aber auf einen Kommunikationstest mit dem Simatic-Manager beschränken. Garantien gebe ich trotzdem nicht.


----------



## origlup (7 Mai 2021)

Hallo andy

Suche ein Netzteil PS 307 24V/10A wenn das noch da ist bitte mal melden!
Gruß Alex


----------



## Plan_B (8 Mai 2021)

Die Sachen sind (vermutlich) noch im Lager. Ich hab aber die Firma gewechselt. Tut mir leid.


----------



## origlup (9 Mai 2021)

Okay trotsdem Danke!


----------

